# Fair show results



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

We are finished with our shows!! Market Shows were judged by Kent Davidson. My daughter placed 1st in her weight class and 5th overall with her market goat (45 exhibitors total). She placed 5th with her production doe intermediate kid. She also received several awards for her dog projects including: gold for agility and rally We were very excited!!!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Here's another picture he's the one in the middle.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No wonder; he's one fine meaty fellow, congrats!! 5th Overall in a class of 45 is no small accomplishment either.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

nancy d said:


> No wonder; he's one fine meaty fellow, congrats!! 5th Overall in a class of 45 is no small accomplishment either.


My daughter was very excited. Tomorrow is sale day so she is getting kinda down now because we have grown so close to him


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Great job!! That wether grew SO big! WOW! Definitely a deserving win.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Great job!! That wether grew SO big! WOW! Definitely a deserving win.


Thanks she worked hard with him. His final weight was 102 he was the biggest boy this year at our fair.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

She did great with him!!! Beautiful fellow!!! Congrats!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

I thought I would also share a pic of her doe that she showed also.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

She sold her market wether today.... And of course cried. We always get attached to them.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw... It is very sad to leave them. Gotta look forward to next year, though!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I used to cry when we sold our 4-H steers, I'm not sure I could sell a market goat. (or have my grandson sell it). 
But, that is just me! Congratulations on the awards! Nice looking goats!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> I used to cry when we sold our 4-H steers, I'm not sure I could sell a market goat. (or have my grandson sell it).
> But, that is just me! Congratulations on the awards! Nice looking goats!


Thank you. My daughter says every year it will get easier to sell. But every year it seems harder for her because she spends more time and works harder with them. It is definitely rewarding to see her hard work pay off the last couple of years


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We do get attached.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is why we never did a market animal. I tell you that woul be so hard.

We just had our fair and one of the girls came up to us (several of us) at our Buyers luncheon and was so cute and bubbly, but when she was in that ring selling him, I just wanted to go hug her. She was crying so hard. I saw her about a hour later and she was still crying. I did go up to her and talk to her. Poor thing. It was her first year also.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> That is why we never did a market animal. I tell you that woul be so hard.
> 
> We just had our fair and one of the girls came up to us (several of us) at our Buyers luncheon and was so cute and bubbly, but when she was in that ring selling him, I just wanted to go hug her. She was crying so hard. I saw her about a hour later and she was still crying. I did go up to her and talk to her. Poor thing. It was her first year also.[/


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

We are still crying over selling our wether. Hugs! He looked great!


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 30, 2013)

I couldn't do it. I always end up loving every fur baby too much.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Your daughter did very well! Congrats to her on her success!

My kids are getting ready to go through the selling part. My youngest daughter is taking her wether to the stockyard to sell him next week <she's too young to sell as 4-H>, thankfully she isn't attached to him <but she doesn't know he'll go for consumption>.

My oldest 2 kids will sell their wethers on Sept 3rd. They know they will go for meat, and they act like it will be okay. But I know come sale time, they will be very sad. My son is very attached to his wether. They really adore each other. His wether will rub all over him very affectionately and they'll just hug each other ♥
My oldest daughter we'll see what happens.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Your daughter did very well! Congrats to her on her success!
> 
> My kids are getting ready to go through the selling part. My youngest daughter is taking her wether to the stockyard to sell him next week <she's too young to sell as 4-H>, thankfully she isn't attached to him <but she doesn't know he'll go for consumption>.
> 
> ...


Good luck to you guys!! Hope it goes smoothly. Do you still have one more show?


----------

